# Craftsman 536.909400



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

Crap. I get to Hunt and peck this all over again.
I searched for this model number and found a few ancient posts, one of which I tried to revive and after pecking in my input and hit "reply" I got an error message to "try again later".
So now for the redo.
I just got this machine, (from what I can tell, it's about a 1978 model), from someone I've known for years. I've worked on it a few times over the years, he got it used from someone else we both know probably 12-15 years ago.
I have some "un Jerry rigging" I have to do, quite surprised at that because of who it came from. It wasn't that way when I last seen it, that's for sure.

It runs/ but the main problem, is my buddy replaced the belts and apparently got the wrong ones/ even though he took the old ones with him to match up. When running, the impeller stays spinning /even though not engaged. And it barely wants to stop rolling again when not engaged, unless actually shifted to neutral. "Started when he put the new belts on". Grumbled about paying $60 for those belts but not surprised based on knowing where he went to get them. From a place where everything is priced as gold.

Otherwise, I have to correctly remount the gas tank, as he mounted it via a piece of added angle iron because he couldn't get to the fuel shut off. Then he taped a piece of hose to the handle, In which he had a home made tool of sorts for twisting the shutoff. Think enlarged version of a tire valve tool....
Then he extended the primer bulb hose and left it hang about 6" below the heater/carb protection box.... Geez ... This guy has always been very outspoken about doing things right and not rigging them with his students, as he's a retired welding teacher.

I have looked and looked and looked both here and via Google and have found damn little.
I found sketchy listings in 2 different places for belts. One shows 1/2x 37, which is what is apparently on both belts, though the number on those come back as a simplicity number ... Weird. The other listing I found shows it takes 3/8x34, but neither parts listing I found, shows whether it takes both the same or one of each. Neither listing showed both numbers...

Here's what I found...
Google listing #1 shows it takes belt PN 49570 MA which further digging shows that to be 1/2x 37, as what's on there.
Another google listing shows a 77061MA which is apparently a 3/8x34. Which seems unlikely. Even if one or both are supposed to be 3/8 wide, I can't see there being a 3" length difference between a 3/8 wide vs a 1/2 wide belt.

The number on the belts that the PO bought, are 1708529 which by what little I can find,
Is a simplicity PN, apparently in the 1/2x37.
Does anyone have any real information on what belts should be on this thing?

The only good thing about this catastrophe was I saved him from making a $1000 mistake as he originally called me asking my opinion of a brand new Husqvarna machine. From that same place he got the (wrong) belts for this craftsman machine from.
I had a real nice Lawn boy (really a Toro) 824e sitting here collecting dust that's now his.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

dodgetrucker said:


> Crap. I get to Hunt and peck this all over again.
> I searched for this model number and found a few ancient posts, one of which I tried to revive and after pecking in my input and hit "reply" I got an error message to "try again later".
> So now for the redo.
> I just got this machine, (from what I can tell, it's about a 1978 model), from someone I've known for years. I've worked on it a few times over the years, he got it used from someone else we both know probably 12-15 years ago.
> ...


* Give Him Back The Craftsman and Get Your TORO Back. And Put This Headache Of Yours To Bed.*


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

1/2 x 37 is the right size per the sears website so it sounds like a bit of adjustment to the controls, the tensioners, and the auger brake is needed.


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

UNDERTAKER said:


> * Give Him Back The Craftsman and Get Your TORO Back. And Put This Headache Of Yours To Bed.*


Don't worry, I won't have this one long... It's going away as soon as I finish getting it semi usable and CL bites.... I have plenty of snow stuff besides that one/ the reason I sold him that LB/Toro is to get some room back in the garage. I still have a '77 Bob-Cat that is a monster by comparison, plus my paddle wheel 2 cycle MTD and best yet is a my 48" garden tractor mount ariens to take care of my snow removal needs.... Plus 2 complete ariens 54" plows and tractors to mount them on.
That 48 incher will put anything but the heaviest sloppiest heart attack snow, right onto my neighbors roof..... Done that more than once, over the years. So I won't miss the toro, either.
I got everything adjusted out on that crapsman, that part of it's taken care of...
The best walk behind one I've had and sold over the years, was the Deere 828D. Which is really an ariens.


----------

